# Help don't know the breed of these chicks



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

The first chick looks like a golden duckwing old English game bantam not sure on the other two.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

